# Did anyone purchase any Paint Pots??



## twobear (Jul 22, 2007)

Nordies was a mad house today with all of the recent collection releases.  I purchased Artifact and Delft paint pots since the remaining pots are supposed to be perm.  Just wondering if anyone had a chance to try them out yet.  If so, how was the staying power??  I swatched them with the Mineralize eye shadows  on top which really made the colors pop.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 22, 2007)

I only got indanwood, and yup haven't done anything yet.


----------



## juicyaddict (Jul 22, 2007)

I think all of the paint pots will be perm.  Anyway, I got Artifact and Indianwood today.  I think delft is pretty too, I may get it next.  I haven't played with them yet.


----------



## breathless (Jul 22, 2007)

i haven't got around to playing with them. but, once they're up on the mac site, i'll try to get every single one.


----------



## lsperry (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twobear* 

 
_Nordies was a mad house today with all of the recent collection releases.  I purchased Artifact and Delft paint pots since the remaining pots are supposed to be perm.  Just wondering if anyone had a chance to try them out yet.  If so, how was the staying power??  I swatched them with the Mineralize eye shadows  on top which really made the colors pop._

 
I ordered stringalong, delft and artifact from Nordstrom. They've been shipped, but I haven't received it yet. 

I'm looking forward to using them with the mes. I think they will make the colors pop even more. I've only had my mes for 3 days and have been using ccbs with them; but I'm really excited about trying them with the paint pots.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Looking forward to seeing other uses in everyone's fotds.


----------



## scarletmaeve (Jul 22, 2007)

I preordered Artifact but havent played with it yet. I'm hoping that it can be used as a liner- like the Deliniate FL.


----------



## MACGIRL68 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi yesterday I used Indianwood with udpp as a base, had excellent staying power and was really beautiful.  Today I will try Artifact without udpp just out of curosity.


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 22, 2007)

i was playing around with one of the MA's at nordies and she showed me a bunch of different paintpot combos with the new rushmetal pigs.  the results were really gorgeous and dramatic. my fav was indianwood as a base with gold mode pigment over it -- BEAUTIFUL!  lovely opaque solid gold finish with an outrageous amount of metallic shimmer.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 22, 2007)

stringalong and stray grey are limited, the rest are perm and are launching with other colors on aug. 2nd at all locations.

they are not waterproof, however, they barely budged with soap and water.


----------



## weneedaroom (Jul 22, 2007)

I got Painterly and Delft, and they worked very well as bases! Better than shadesticks IMO.


----------



## VioletB (Jul 22, 2007)

I bought Delft and used it yesterday with Ether for a smokey look... Gorgeous.  The texture of the paint pots is smoother than actual paints and I have had some problems with paints flaking if I get them to thick.  This did not and I wore it pretty thick with Ether on top.  SOOOOOO pretty


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 22, 2007)

I got delft and stray grey. Used delft today and i must say- its a pretty great base. Applied well, though I think I need to find a better application brush. Using my finger is tough because then i need to use makeup remover to get it off! Otherwise, this is def a great product!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I got delft and stray grey. Used delft today and i must say- its a pretty great base. Applied well, though I think I need to find a better application brush. Using my finger is tough because then i need to use makeup remover to get it off! Otherwise, this is def a great product!_

 
IYO, can these be used as a liner?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 23, 2007)

AudreyNicole, truth be told i didn't try it as a liner but I do think it would work. To me when I put it on it was almost exactly like putting fluidline on as a base. I will try it and let you know for sure, but I think it will work.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 23, 2007)

I only picked up Stray Gray with my Novel Twist haul.  After trying the Paint Pot product, I will definitely pick up the rest when Painterly launches.  

I love Stray Gray!  Can't wait to get the rest!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah I played with these while at my freestanding store (not out for purchase yet, but a nice MA let me just see what the texture will be) they had really good staying power for not being waterproof,.. I washed my hands a million times and took a shower before I went to bed and they were still on there the next morning so I finally had to use a wipe for them. Rubenesque is absolutely beautiful. I will be getting quite a few of them on the 2nd and am very glad they are perm.


----------



## merleskaya (Jul 23, 2007)

I bought Indianwood and like it on its own for an easy bronzy look.  I put a little Woodwinked in the outer crease today and it's wearing very well.  I'll try it as a liner...I think it'd be pretty!

A few observations:  These feel creamy in the pot and have a nice smooth finish.  The mouth of the pot is wider than I expected (wider than a Fluidline), which I like.  The MA at the Nordstrom I visited said these new Fluidlines do not replace the old tube ones.

I plan to go back for Stray Gray...that'll make a beautiful base for the purple looks I like.  It's definitely a cool (as opposed to a warm) color.

merleskaya


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jul 23, 2007)

For some reason all of the Nordstroms that I went to (I went to 3) did not receive Artifact. I asked about it specifically. I ended up only buying Delft, which is beautiful.


----------



## twobear (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_AudreyNicole, truth be told i didn't try it as a liner but I do think it would work. To me when I put it on it was almost exactly like putting fluidline on as a base. I will try it and let you know for sure, but I think it will work._

 
I have to agree here! Here's the scary thing, I swatched Delft beside the new teal HIP cream liners in the pot (very similar looking to paint pots) and the HIP actually stayed on longer than MAC.   I think the HIP cream pot liners are a little too stiff and flat to use a a base but with Ether over top you really can't tell the difference.


----------



## clamster (Jul 23, 2007)

QUESTION: Would the 239 be a good brush for applying these?


----------



## curlygirl45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I think I like Delft better as a liner than base.......


----------



## KTB (Aug 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *curlygirl45* 

 
_I think I like Delft better as a liner than base......._

 
Me too (runs and hides because everybody seems to love Delft). It just doesn't eally work for me as a base yet but I'm willing to give it more time though


----------



## melliquor (Aug 28, 2007)

I love these.  My eyeshadow stays on for about 14 hours when I use UDPP then paintpot and then eyeshadow.  I think i have around 7 know and plan on getting all of them.


----------



## janwa09 (Aug 28, 2007)

I absolutely loved most of the colors from this collection and got Delft, Indianwood, Rubenesque, Bare Study, Greenstroke, Fresco Rose and Constructivist.  I'm not yet done though! I plan to get Painterly and Blackground next.  I love it as base just to enhance the color of the eyeshadow you put, but when it comes to eyeshadow longevity, it still wasn't enough to keep my oily eyelids at bay.  I think applying some primer like udpp under the paints is still necessary for me.


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 28, 2007)

I have Greenstroke, Fresco Rose and Moss Scape. (Now I need to stop shopping because I'm so broke it's not even funny.) I am going to play with them a little tonight. All the paint pots are soooo pretty, I want them ALL. Next up (when I've saved up a bit) will be Delft and Rubenesque. Since I already have Bare Canvas and Stillife paints (in the tube format), I figure Painterly and Bare Study can wait a while.


----------



## Lisa J (Aug 28, 2007)

So far I've bought Bare Study, which is beautiful with almost everything, Moss Scape, which actually worked really well as a liner, and Rubenesque... my favourite, it's gorgeous!  Goes really well under All That Glitters, and alot of shadows really.  I want to get more - I've heard alot about Delft, but not sure if it would work for me or not - I am an N15 I think (or maybe a 20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 29, 2007)

I only purchased Painterly and I love it; make a great base.


----------



## curlygirl45 (Sep 8, 2007)

Rubenesque, eye liner and mascara - quick and looked great - was on the fence but I am really liking it.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 9, 2007)

I have Painterly, Blackground, and Greenstroke.

I just did a tutorial for Blackground (I love the stuff because it doesn't have any fallout), and I want to buy Bare Study and Fresco Rose next.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 9, 2007)

I purchased Artifact, Delft, Constructivist, and Indianwood.


----------



## glamqueen1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Painterly (as base),Bare Study (highlight, crease to eyebrow and on inner eye corner) and Fresco Rose (under mauvement)


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok I take what I said earlier back....I love paint pots as base for eyeshadow...I wore Blackground yesterday as base for a smokey eye and my eyeshadow never creased which is a miracle in my book!  I applied Body Shop Tea Tree Mattifying Gel on my lids first and let it dry...then I applied Blackground then the shadows.  When I got home probably after 4 hours...everything was still intact!! I'm so thrilled coz this has been my problem for ages!


----------



## missy29 (Sep 13, 2007)

I bought Blackground, Fresco Rose, Delft, Artifact and Indianwood. Not bad for someone who wasnt going to get any!


----------



## sigwing (Sep 14, 2007)

Painterly, Artifact, Constructivist, Groundwork, Stray Gray.

I'm wanting Fresco Rose, I think!

Painterly is my perfect base...reminds me of a Lancome eyeshadow base I used to get years & years ago, some waterproof stuff in a very similar jar & almost exact same color.  Loved it!!!


----------



## Lisa J (Sep 14, 2007)

I now own bare study, rubenesque, moss scape, greenstroke and indianwood.  I love the colours, they're just awesome.  I really like Aritifact, it's such a gorgeous colour.  I am just windering though how it would look in my skin.  I am an NW20 - would this work for me?  How could I use it?


----------



## sitasati (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lisa J* 

 
_I now own bare study, rubenesque, moss scape, greenstroke and indianwood. I love the colours, they're just awesome. I really like Aritifact, it's such a gorgeous colour. I am just windering though how it would look in my skin. I am an NW20 - would this work for me? How could I use it?_

 

You could try lovestone mes with artifact or some gold pigment on top of the artifact, may be some cranberry e/s on top of artifact with beauty mark. There are soooooo many combos...have fun with it. =)


----------



## thanh13 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have Rubenesque. I use it for a base and it makes my e/s color alot more vibrant.


----------



## honeyjr (Sep 18, 2007)

I have Rubenesque & just purchased Greenstroke today. I was in the MAC Pro store and used it as a base and swiped several aqua coloured eyeshadows including the new Alexander McQueen Haunting shade. All very pretty!


----------



## Lisa J (Sep 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sitasati* 

 
_You could try lovestone mes with artifact or some gold pigment on top of the artifact, may be some cranberry e/s on top of artifact with beauty mark. There are soooooo many combos...have fun with it. =)_

 
Thanks!  Uh oh, I may just have to run out and get Artifact now


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 18, 2007)

I was on the fence with the paint pots. Started by buying rubenesque and greenstroke. Found that you really have to apply it in light layers, otherwise mine creases like mad. Then since I loved them so much, I got artifact, delft, and fresco rose (in a couple of trips). I find I use rubenesque and fresco rose most. For me, artifact and delft are dark so I'm still trying to figure out how I can use these. But seriously, <3 them!


----------



## Briar (Sep 21, 2007)

I originally just bought Ruebenesque because I had no idea what these would be like.  Now they're like Pokemon - I gotta catch'em all!  Lol!!  

I went back and got Painterly to use as a base when I want my e/s to really stick (and boy does it) then went back again and purchased Artifact, Mosscape and Indianwood.  Bare Study was out at my counter but when it comes back in I'm going to snatch it up too because I've noticed that the non-matte paint pots keep my other shimmer shadows (especially the non-MAC) from becoming chalky, they stay fresh-looking. 

As far as Artifact goes, it is really a beautiful deep, dark wine color on the skin, I've found lightly dusting a lighter powder e/s over (there are soooo many choices here) it with a fluffy blending brush will lighten it up and make it more daytime-friendly.  I'm going to try it with Firespot over the top tomorrow to see what it looks like.


----------

